# Best Forum?



## Glennith19 (Feb 27, 2020)

I am conducting a study looking at the motivational factors of martial arts fans and wanted some advice on the best forum there may be in order to get the most responses.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 27, 2020)

Glennith19 said:


> I am conducting a study looking at the motivational factors of martial arts fans and wanted some advice on the best forum there may be in order to get the most responses.
> 
> Any help would be great.




Do you mean people who actively train or people who are just fans and don't train?


----------



## Glennith19 (Feb 27, 2020)

People who are fans, but they can also actively train. The key part is that they have attended a martial art event/competition as a fan not a competitor.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 27, 2020)

Glennith19 said:


> People who are fans, but they can also actively train. The key part is that they have attended a martial art event/competition as a fan not a competitor.




That could be interesting, I've attended a huge amount of comps, like other instructors but always working in some capacity or actually competing, can't think of a time I actually went to one to sit and watch.


----------



## Glennith19 (Feb 27, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> That could be interesting, I've attended a huge amount of comps, like other instructors but always working in some capacity or actually competing, can't think of a time I actually went to one to sit and watch.



I have linked the questionnaire being used in the study below, if you can I would appreciate you completing it. Also, do you believe using this forum for participants would be beneficial for the study?

Microsoft Forms


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 27, 2020)

Glennith19 said:


> I have linked the questionnaire being used in the study below, if you can I would appreciate you completing it. Also, do you believe using this forum for participants would be beneficial for the study?
> 
> Microsoft Forms




Not being very internet savvy I'll wait if you don't mind to look at the survey until someone else can tell me it's fine to click on, sorry.

I think people here will tell you whether they think it would be beneficial, hopefully this thread will be bumped up, there's usually someone who wants to tell me I'm wrong


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 27, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Not being very internet savvy I'll wait if you don't mind to look at the survey until someone else can tell me it's fine to click on, sorry.
> 
> I think people here will tell you whether they think it would be beneficial, hopefully this thread will be bumped up, there's usually someone who wants to tell me I'm wrong


Just checked it out-it leads to exactly what the link name suggests- a survey being hosted by a microsoft program called office forms.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 27, 2020)

It appears legit as kempodisciple said. It does ask a question about the last digits of you area code and phone number that I preferred to be aloof about though. Did not seed relevant at all.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 28, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> Just checked it out-it leads to exactly what the link name suggests- a survey being hosted by a microsoft program called office forms.




Thank you, I never know about these things so much prefer someone more knowledgeable to tell me.


----------

